# 2 layers of plywood with pocket screws



## Knic (Nov 11, 2013)

I know this is a real noob question, but am I going to run into problems if I want to stack two 3/4" plywood and and then make 90 degree corners using a kreg jig?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Knic said:


> I know this is a real noob question, but am I going to run into problems if I want to stack two 3/4" plywood and and then make 90 degree corners using a kreg jig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you will. The weakest point will be the area around the head of the screw; it would split either right when you tighten it up, or later on. (Been there...) Besides, the table corners are most exposed to side forces; I wouldn't recommend pocket screws for those joints with any wood.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have joined solid wood at a right angle with picket screws- pine, maple. They are holding tight. Some have had a bit of Titebond III added to the joint as insurance. Haven't had a problem w/o the glue, though. Plywood wouldn't be a good choice for your project.


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

I agree that splitting would be a high probability. What I've done with thinner plywood joining at 90 degrees is glue and dowels. It's worked for me and has been very sturdy. Since you're wanting this to be 1.5" thick and I don't know the overall size of your project, I don't know if this would have sufficient strength for your needs, but it's an option.


----------

